# Flavour Wish List



## Hooked (20/9/17)

Which flavour(s) would you like that is not on the market to your knowledge? 

I'd like Beanies coffee in the Irish Cream flavour and red Grapetiser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/9/17)

Are you talking about concentrates or ready made juices?


----------



## Hooked (20/9/17)

Silver said:


> Are you talking about concentrates or ready made juices?


Ready-made


----------



## RichJB (20/9/17)

Red grape juice should be available. Carbonating it would pose the usual problems of trying to represent effervescence in a vape. But the flavour profile is common enough. I suppose commercial manufacturers are limited by what will sell. It's fine for Kopel to release a DIY recipe for a hibiscus and violet tinged pipe tobacco, he doesn't have to flog 100k bottles of it. 

If you desire profiles outside the mainstream, DIY offers a ready solution. I mixed up a Cantaloupe and Licorice juice, one dark and inebriated night. You won't find that commercially. And I now have genuine insight into why.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (20/9/17)

Broken dreams and lost youth cream.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (20/9/17)




----------



## Mida Khan (21/9/17)

Really want a Jelly Tot Shot, Someone please create the virgin mix!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (21/9/17)

Mida Khan said:


> Really want a Jelly Tot Shot, Someone please create the virgin mix!


Aaaaahhhhh....jelly tots! Now there's a good one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

